# Manager mestruato



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Stamattina ho visto Manager con la coda dell'occhio e spantegando egocentrismo da diva ho fatto finta di non vederlo. Avevo i capelli tirati su con una bacchetta cinese. Gli occhiali scuri. Vestita primaverile. Ho notato che alzava la testa e mi ha seguita con lo sguardo.
E' in fuga. Ieri infatti gli avevo mandato una mail in cui gli facevo una domanda precisa. Nessuna risposta. Tipico.
-Manager ti vuole-
-Sai di cosa si tratta Luca?- avevo già la rogna.
-Ha voluto anticipare la riunione di domani.-
-E' tutto a posto?- ho di nuovo chiesto  mentre mi passava dei fogli.
-Si, tranne il preventivo dei pannelli solari.Non riesco a farmelo mandare.-
-In che senso?- 
-Cosa vuoi che ti dica Tebe. Sono 10 giorni che chiamo l'azienda e...-
-Luca, non voglio sentire questa scusante. Se hai problemi mi informi e io intervengo. Questo preventivo è importante. Ora vado dal Mostro e cosa gli dico, che non siamo nemmeno in grado di...Lascia stare. Dammi il numero, chiamo io e fai sapere a Manager che mezz'ora sono da lui. E preparati perchè il culo sarà a cascata.-
Chiamo la ditta. Dieci minuti a parlare con una cranio. Alla fine.-Mi spiace signora ma fino a domani non riusciamo a farle avere il preventivo. Le vostre richieste sono state talmente particolari che..bla...bla...bla....-

_Merda_. Questa è una delle classiche cose che fanno sclerare Manager. E ha ragione. Il preventivo doveva essere pronto. Punto.
-Manager ha detto di andare subito perchè dopo va via...-
Cazzo. -Com'è l'umore?-
-Gelmy dice che lo stato di grazie di martedi è passato totalmente.-
-Rognosità da 1 a 10?-
-Secondo Gelmy 8. In crescita.-
_Ri merda._

Manager è biondo. Con tanti capelli tagliati un pò a militare. Occhi azzurri. Sottili. Una bocca grande e carnosa. Due metri  e zero uno. Per 97 kg.
Fa paura arrabbiato. Fa davvero brutto. E usa il suo corpo come arma intimorente.
Riuscendoci benissimo.

Il suo non ufficio. Aria spessa. Cristallizzata. Gelmy. Lui. 
Non ha nemmeno alzato la testa. Mi sono seduta. Ho accavallato le gambe. Ho appoggiato i fogli sulla scrivania. Ho sorriso a Gelmy. 
-Bell'arietta...- ho ironizzato.
E finalmente lui ha alzato lo sguardo.
-Sono questi i preventivi?-
-Si.- ho risposto avvicinandogli i fogli.
Ha guardato. Letto. Riletto. Tutto in un silenzio tombale.
-Gelmy prenda questi e li porti da Francesco...Tebe scusa, manca il preventivo dei pannelli solari mi sembra. O non l'ho visto io?- voce tagliente. Come lo sguardo. Come i modi.
-In effetti manca. Le specifiche che gli abbiamo chiesto hanno avuto bisogno di un intervento diverso dai loro soliti standar, quindi è pronto domani.-
-Domani?-
-Si. Domani.-
-E come mai così tanto tempo?-
-Te l'ho appena detto.-
-Hanno avuto un mese per organizzarsi.-
-Hai ragione, ma intanto c'è quello non ufficiale di preventivo.-
-Non mi interessano le cose non ufficiali.-
-D'accordo.-
-Voglio questo preventivo oggi.-
-Non credo sia possibile ma vedo cosa posso fare.-
-Non hai capito. Voglio il preventivo oggi. Avete avuto un sacco di tempo. I tuoi ragazzi non mi sembrano particolarmente attenti. Chi doveva occuparsene? Luca? Carlo?-
Occhiataccia. Coltelli immaginari. Musica dello squalo sotto.
Lui un atteggiamento del cazzo totale. Rognoso. Antipatico. Con un aria sarcastica che...Sembrava fosse incazzato per qualcosa con me. Qualcosa di personale. Non lavorativo. Sta roba del preventivo è una minchiata dai.
Mi sono morsicata la lingua per non rispondergli. Ho capito ormai da molto che quando cerca lo scontro, e stamattina lo cercava, non bisogna alimentarlo.
E io. Niente rispostacce. Niente atteggiamenti stronzi. Niente di niente. 
-E' colpa mia. Io sono la responsabile del loro operato.-
-Gelmy mi fa avere il numero dei tizi dei pannelli solari?-
Lei è scattata come un soldato.
Siamo rimasti soli. L'ho fissato -Problemi?-
Lui, di nuovo, a non guardarmi in faccia. Guardava il monitor. La sua casella di posta. Nessuna risposta.
-D'accordo...sei ancora mestruato.-
Si è voltato come un cobra e grazie al cielo in quel momento è rientrata Gelmy -Ecco dottore.- e si è riseduta.
Lui non ha nemmeno ringraziato, continuando ad osservare la sua cazzo di posta.
Trenta secondi e mi sono alzata.
-Bene, è stato un piacere come al solito...se non c'è altro....-
Mi ha omaggiata di un sorrisetto sarcastico -No, non c'è altro.-

Un ora dopo Luca mi ha portato un foglio.
Il preventivo, con sopra scritto.
_Non era difficile._


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato per il limite delle 5 volte massimo?

Lo capisco, ma fai bene tu... ci ho poi pensato, e credo che tu faccia davvero bene...

Oppure, incazzato perchè sta tradendo per una storia di sesso da 5 volte. O perchè sta tradendo e basta. Può starci.


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

......evidentemente non lo era......
Intendo il preventivo, difficile.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt554 ha detto:
			
		

> Incazzato per il limite delle 5 volte massimo?
> 
> Lo capisco, ma fai bene tu... ci ho poi pensato, e credo che tu faccia davvero bene...
> 
> Oppure, incazzato perchè sta tradendo per una storia di sesso da 5 volte. O perchè sta tradendo e basta. Può starci.


Lascia stare le cinque volte.
Manager ha una posizione che, se non se l'è guadagnata coi parenti, deve mantenere e coltivare. Per farlo deve di sicuro tenere ben fuori dall'ufficio le altre faccende. Facile che nel tentativo tenda ad estremizzare


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt556 ha detto:
			
		

> Lascia stare le cinque volte.
> Manager ha una posizione che, se non se l'è guadagnata coi parenti, deve mantenere e coltivare. Per farlo deve di sicuro tenere ben fuori dall'ufficio le altre faccende. Facile che nel tentativo tenda ad estremizzare


SONO D'ACCORDO!
la vita "privata" deve restare fuori dal lavoro...e Manager ha ragione stavolta


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

.....e poi insisto......visto che non era difficile?

come mi faccio nemici io.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt559 ha detto:
			
		

> .....e poi insisto......visto che non era difficile?
> 
> come mi faccio nemici io.......:mrgreen:


alceeeeeeeee basta! :incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

:rofl::rotfl::rofl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt558 ha detto:
			
		

> SONO D'ACCORDO!
> la vita "privata" deve restare fuori dal lavoro...e Manager ha ragione stavolta


ma non è una questione di vita privata. E' da ieri mattina che è stronzo. E' in paturnia per qualcosa e non so perchè!!!
Tanto prima o poi lo vengo a sapere quindi...


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce davvero!!!! Cosa ci fai qui in un blog da donne dai!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt563 ha detto:
			
		

> Alce davvero!!!! Cosa ci fai qui in un blog da donne dai!!!!


Pur eterosessuale, ho una componente femminile molto forte!


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt564 ha detto:
			
		

> Pur eterosessuale, ho una componente femminile molto forte!


Ti prenderemo come mascotte del blog della cattive ragazze e dei cattivi consigli!!!!!
E comunque...SI! Era difficile avere il preventivo, uffa!!!
Sicuramente lui ha minacciato tutti! Urlando.
Io non ho questi modi. Sono Tebina


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt554 ha detto:
			
		

> Incazzato per il limite delle 5 volte massimo?
> 
> Lo capisco, ma fai bene tu... ci ho poi pensato, e credo che tu faccia davvero bene...
> 
> Oppure, incazzato perchè sta tradendo per una storia di sesso da 5 volte. O perchè sta tradendo e basta. Può starci.


Non so qual'è la motivazione del suo incazzamento...lo lascio sbollire e poi chiederò...:mrgreen:
Gli dirò "Scusa manager, sto scrivendo un blog...e siamo tutti curiosi di sapere perchè sei così rognoso. Anche Alce Veloce , che dice di essere etero, ma intanto da quando Admin ha spantegato il link del blog a destra e manca, è sempre in mezzo a noi donne a farsi i cazzi nostri."
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt562 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non è una questione di vita privata. E' da ieri mattina che è stronzo. E' in paturnia per qualcosa e non so perchè!!!
> Tanto prima o poi lo vengo a sapere quindi...


ovvio che verrai a saperlo....dai su uno sfarfallio di ciglia e lo sciogli come un cubetto di ghiaccio al sole!

.......Tebe ma non è che Manager si sta innamorando???????


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt567 ha detto:
			
		

> ovvio che verrai a saperlo....dai su uno sfarfallio di ciglia e lo sciogli come un cubetto di ghiaccio al sole!
> 
> .......Tebe ma non è che Manager si sta innamorando???????


.....no, credo che però sia un pò in subbuglio. La stronzaggine a manetta gli è arrivata l'altro lunedi dopo che mi ha fatto quella telefonata alle 5 e mezza e io ero con Mattia e non potevo parlare...Secondo me si è dato un freno li...e poi mi ha mandato una mail ieri mattina dicendo che quando siamo da soli si scopre troppe a livello mentale e questo non gli piace...
Simy sai che ti dico? Ma vaffanculo. Non faccio più flap flap. Ora broccolo Alce...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt568 ha detto:
			
		

> .....no, credo che però sia un pò in subbuglio. La stronzaggine a manetta gli è arrivata l'altro lunedi dopo che mi ha fatto quella telefonata alle 5 e mezza e io ero con Mattia e non potevo parlare...Secondo me si è dato un freno li...e poi mi ha mandato una mail ieri mattina dicendo che quando siamo da soli si scopre troppe a livello mentale e questo non gli piace...
> Simy sai che ti dico? Ma vaffanculo. Non faccio più flap flap. Ora broccolo Alce...:mrgreen:


bè se non è abituato a tradire magari è normale essere in subbuglio no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt568 ha detto:
			
		

> Non faccio più flap flap. Ora broccolo Alce...:mrgreen:



Sempre la seconda scelta, io


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt569 ha detto:
			
		

> bè se non è abituato a tradire magari è normale essere in subbuglio no?


 secondo me è quello il punto. Ed è proprio la domanda che gli ho fatto in mail. E la sua non risposta è già una risposta. Ma alla fine...non abbiamo 15 anni. Parla e possiamo anche smetterla immediatamente no? Non siamo un farmaco salva vita...Poi...è già lunatico di suo, quindi immagino che non la stia vivendo bene...ma Simy...va bene tutto. Ma non lo sto costringendo...Va beh..
Da qui fino a lunedi prossimo se non scoppiano drammi non dobbiamo lavorare insieme quindi...lo lascio in pace. Che si rilassasse....


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt570 ha detto:
			
		

> Sempre la seconda scelta, io


ma no dai....eddai....eddai....non fare così....Alciuccioooooo FLAP FLAP


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt571 ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me è quello il punto. Ed è proprio la domanda che gli ho fatto in mail. E la sua non risposta è già una risposta. Ma alla fine...non abbiamo 15 anni. Parla e possiamo anche smetterla immediatamente no? Non siamo un farmaco salva vita...Poi...è già lunatico di suo, quindi immagino che non la stia vivendo bene...ma Simy...va bene tutto. Ma non lo sto costringendo...Va beh..
> Da qui fino a lunedi prossimo se non scoppiano drammi non dobbiamo lavorare insieme quindi...lo lascio in pace. Che si rilassasse....


che palle! caxxo ma sei adulto e consenziente...poteva pensarci prima! .....e gli hai puntato una pistola alla tempia? :unhappy:


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt572 ha detto:
			
		

> ma no dai....eddai....eddai....non fare così....Alciuccioooooo FLAP FLAP


se, se piglia pure per il culo, flapflap :blu:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy;bt573 ha detto:
			
		

> che palle! caxxo ma sei adulto e consenziente...poteva pensarci prima! .....e gli hai puntato una pistola alla tempia? :unhappy:


ahahahahah! No! Nessuna pistola alla tempia! Simy...si è invornito. Poco male. Tanto io c'ho alciuzzo pucci pucci...Alciuzzooooooooooooo


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt574 ha detto:
			
		

> se, se piglia pure per il culo, flapflap :blu:


No dai! Ma io sono serissima!!!! Cosa fai prossima settimana? Motel stanza 35 con porno e Massive Attack???:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt576 ha detto:
			
		

> No dai! Ma io sono serissima!!!! Cosa fai prossima settimana? Motel stanza 35 con porno e Massive Attack???:mrgreen:


Per il porno passo, Massive ok


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce;bt577 ha detto:
			
		

> *Per il porno passo*, Massive ok


:up:


----------



## Eliade (21 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt568 ha detto:
			
		

> .....no, credo che però sia un pò in subbuglio. La stronzaggine a manetta gli è arrivata l'altro lunedi dopo che mi ha fatto quella telefonata alle 5 e mezza e io ero con Mattia e non potevo parlare...Secondo me si è dato un freno li...e poi mi ha mandato una mail ieri mattina dicendo che quando siamo da soli si scopre troppe a livello mentale e questo non gli piace...
> Simy sai che ti dico? Ma vaffanculo. Non faccio più flap flap. Ora broccolo Alce...:mrgreen:


Dunque le mie previsioni non erano così errate...:carneval:


----------



## geko (21 Marzo 2012)

Cos'è? Vogliamo privare un uomo del suo diritto di avere una sindrome premestruale in santa pace?

Tebina (così una volta potevo chiamarti soltanto io...), sarà la primavera! No? 
Comunque 5 volte sono pochine eh...


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

geko;bt580 ha detto:
			
		

> Cos'è? Vogliamo privare un uomo del suo diritto di avere una sindrome premestruale in santa pace?
> 
> Tebina (così una volta potevo chiamarti soltanto io...), sarà la primavera! No?
> Comunque 5 volte sono pochine eh...


Ecco...siamo invasi dagli uomini. Prima c'era solo Admin che ogni tanto faceva una capatina in silenzio. Tutto quatto e rispettoso del posto morigerato...Ora guarda qui!!! Tra Alce e Geko...un bordello! 
E comunque Manager non ha alcun bisogno di essere difeso. ma guarda te che gente che approda qui...

Ma scusa...perchè 5 sono poche?
la prima. Debacle totale.
La seconda volta...due ma precox.
la terza mi accontenterò di una normale.
La quarta ne possiamo fare due normali.
La quinta il trionfo.
Non credi?
Sbaglio i calcoli?


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Marzo 2012)

Ma non puoi mica pretendere che con un titolo del genere il blog possa non risultare attraente per noi ometti con un minimo di testosterone ancora in circolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt585 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco...siamo invasi dagli uomini. Prima c'era solo Admin che ogni tanto faceva una capatina in silenzio. Tutto quatto e rispettoso del posto morigerato...Ora guarda qui!!! Tra Alce e Geko...un bordello!
> E comunque Manager non ha alcun bisogno di essere difeso. ma guarda te che gente che approda qui...
> 
> Ma scusa...perchè 5 sono poche?
> ...


Tu la vedi da traditrice. Da traditrice, innamorata del tuo uomo, conosci i rischi di prolungare una storia di sesso, o meglio, sai cosa vuoi da Manager. O qualcosa del genere.
Manager non è un traditore. Manager non vede il motivo di troncare a 5, o 10, o 20. Per lui credo sia un "fino a che stiamo bene, perchè no?"
Sentirsi dire la "data di scadenza" fa sentire rifiutati. Ma come? Tutto 'sto casino per andare a letto insieme, e adesso che comincia ad ingranare mi togli via tutto? Ma perchè? Non ti piace più giocare con me?

Cose del genere.

Ho pensato anche al suo discorso sul non perdonare la moglie, e sul fatto che la moglie non perdonerebbe lui. Quindi lui ha intrapreso una cosa che, a suo pensiero, lo porterebbe alla rovina definitiva del suo matrimonio.
Capisco che a sentirsi dire che sta rischiando tutto, in pieno coscienza, per 5 incontri... forse ammantava il suo tradimento con qualche pensiero romantico.

E immagino che si chieda se continuerete a battagliare, a scambiarvi mail e messaggi. Se continuerà il gioco.
Se invece all'improvviso tornerà ad essere "solo" Manager.
Forse il suo orgoglio maschile gli fa chiedere se state giocando insieme, o se tu stai giocando con lui.

Forse, più che incazzato, si sta chiedendo che cosa sta facendo, se ci soffrirà, se ci starà male. 

Tienici informate :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt585 ha detto:
			
		

> Ecco...siamo invasi dagli uomini. Prima c'era solo Admin che ogni tanto faceva una capatina in silenzio. Tutto quatto e rispettoso del posto morigerato...Ora guarda qui!!! Tra Alce e Geko...un bordello!
> E comunque Manager non ha alcun bisogno di essere difeso. ma guarda te che gente che approda qui...
> 
> Ma scusa...perchè 5 sono poche?
> ...


Difeso? Io che difendo Calzino in technicolor?? 

Va bene... me ne vado, me ne vado.  Una volta ero io quello crudele con te ma i ruoli si sono invertiti in tutto questo tempo, a quanto pare.

Comunque calcoli giusti o meno, a me la storia del 'numero fisso' non piacerebbe, insomma che stiamo facendo? Accordi per una rateizzazione? E metti che mi stanchi di te dopo la terza o la quarta? Basta semplicemente dire 'questa è l'ultima eh!'.


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt587 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu la vedi da traditrice. Da traditrice, innamorata del tuo uomo, conosci i rischi di prolungare una storia di sesso, o meglio, sai cosa vuoi da Manager. O qualcosa del genere.
> Manager non è un traditore. Manager non vede il motivo di troncare a 5, o 10, o 20. Per lui credo sia un "fino a che stiamo bene, perchè no?"
> Sentirsi dire la "data di scadenza" fa sentire rifiutati. Ma come? Tutto 'sto casino per andare a letto insieme, e adesso che comincia ad ingranare mi togli via tutto? Ma perchè? Non ti piace più giocare con me?
> 
> ...


Porca miseria...potresti pure avere ragione. Io la penso da traditrice quindi di tutte le pippe mentali dei traditi non le ho...
E solo adesso...in questo istante leggendoti...Lui non sarebbe perdonato dalla moglie e lui non perdonerebbe le.
Cioè...sto qui per scoparsi Tebe, Tebina e Tebastra mette in pericolo il suo matrimonio?
E' una cosa grave.
Devo pensare.


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

geko;bt588 ha detto:
			
		

> Difeso? Io che difendo Calzino in technicolor??
> 
> Va bene... me ne vado, me ne vado.  Una volta ero io quello crudele con te ma i ruoli si sono invertiti in tutto questo tempo, a quanto pare.
> 
> Comunque calcoli giusti o meno, a me la storia del 'numero fisso' non piacerebbe, insomma che stiamo facendo? Accordi per una rateizzazione? E metti che mi stanchi di te dopo la terza o la quarta? Basta semplicemente dire 'questa è l'ultima eh!'.


Mi hai abbandonata per almeno 20 giorni! Cosa pretendevi? Che quando fossi ritornato io ti aspettassi ammanettata al calorifero con già la cera calda a colarmi addosso?
No caro. Mi hai fatta stare male. Meno male che c'erano Lothar e Alce a consolarmi.
Mostro.


----------



## geko (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt592 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi hai abbandonata per almeno 20 giorni! Cosa pretendevi? Che quando fossi ritornato io ti aspettassi ammanettata al calorifero con già la cera calda a colarmi addosso?
> No caro. Mi hai fatta stare male. Meno male che c'erano Lothar e Alce a consolarmi.
> Mostro.


Scusa?? Beh ma potevo essere anche morto in quei 20 giorni eh... 

Non rigirare la frittata. Altro che calorifero... per farti perdonare e per festeggiare il mio ritorno alla civiltà sai cosa ti toccherà inventarti...

Flap (nel mio caso un solo Flap è più che sufficiente)


----------

